# Dog Leg Door Stops



## Rider Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

California Public Schools with door stops on the inside bottom of an out swing door. Would this be a correction under ADA? If so who would be the JHA?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2013)

"...door stops on the inside bottom..."

Can you clarify? Is it a threshold? Rabbited wood?

AHJ would be DSA.


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

Mark,

It's just an out swing door in an exterior rabbited jamb on a class room. So when the door is open the dog leg door stop holds the door open and the stop is at the bottom of the door below the lock.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2013)

"....bottom of the door.... below the lock...."

I'm lost, picture?

bottom of the door, threshold....


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah, a pic might be useful here..............


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

The door stop is attached with screws to hold the door open a rock would do the same thing.

Photo if I can.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> The door stop is attached with screws to hold the door open a rock would do the same thing.Photo if I can.


*Are you talking "kick down" doorstop? they do not meet ADA or CBC*


----------



## JPohling (Sep 17, 2013)

sounds like it is within the  required 10" smooth surface at the bottom of the door


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> *Are you talking "kick down" doorstop? they do not meet ADA or CBC*


Yes that's it.


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> sounds like it is within the  required 10" smooth surface at the bottom of the door


Yes it is within 10" from the bottom of the door.

Would you have the section number?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2013)

*2010 California Building Code*

1133B.2.6 Smooth surface. The bottom 10 inches (254 mm) of all doors except automatic and sliding shall have a smooth, uninterrupted surface to allow the door to be opened by a wheelchair footrest without creating a trap or hazardous condition. Where narrow frame doors are used, a 10-inch (254 mm) high smooth panel shall be installed on the push side of the door, which will allow the door to be opened by a wheelchair footrest without creating a trap or hazardous condition.

*ADA 2010 Standards*

404.2.10 Door and Gate Surfaces. Swinging door and gate surfaces within 10 inches (255 mm) of  the finish floor or ground measured vertically shall have a smooth surface on the push side extending  the full width of the door or gate. Parts creating horizontal or vertical joints in these surfaces shall be  within 1/16 inch (1.6 mm) of the same plane as the other. Cavities created by added kick plates shall  be capped.

*ICC/ANSI A117.1*

Chapter 4 - Accessible Routes

404.2.9 Door Surface.

Door surfaces within 10 inches (255 mm) of the floor, measured vertically, shall be a smooth surface on the push side extending the full width of the door. Parts creating horizontal or vertical joints in such surface shall be within 1/16 inch (1.6 mm) of the same plane as the other. Cavities created by added kick plates shall be capped.


----------



## Fort (Sep 17, 2013)

Another similar "No-No" is the use of Vertical Rod Panic Devices...They can be used with the "Up" vertical rod only, but that brings up other problems of just not being very secure.Better to use a removable mullion post and use Rim Panics.

View attachment 885


View attachment 885


/monthly_2013_09/06--exde_10774891.jpg.22d6e67995da73f8f7a1c608738a875c.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2013)

Fort said:
			
		

> Another similar "No-No" is the use of Vertical Rod Panic Devices...They can be used with the "Up" vertical rod only, but that brings up other problems of just not being very secure.
> 
> Better to use a removable mullion post and use Rim Panics.
> 
> View attachment 2025


Yes       .


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 17, 2013)

rider rick, "Rock stop" not allowed! If I could post a photo of a "rock stop" I would!

pc1


----------



## pwood (Sep 17, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> *Are you talking "kick down" doorstop? they do not meet ADA or CBC*


 see those things used to hold doors open in one hour corridors with rated openings. pieces off the fire official in me.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> see those things used to hold doors open in one hour corridors with rated openings. pieces off the fire official in me.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2013)

Proper use of fire extinguishers

Notice the bottoms are not compliant


----------

